# Daytona National Reptile Breeders' Expo 2013



## daggekko (Jun 27, 2011)

Wanted to start a thread for people that are going to this expo and may want to meet. I'll be at the expo on Saturday for sure. I'll be in the Vero Beach area Thursday and Friday before the expo. 

If anybody is interested, I have some geckos available. 
Phelsuma abbotti chekei(a bunch of females and a number of unsexed)
Phelsuma sundbergi ladiguensis(one young male, 1 unsexed)
Phelsuma laticauda(2 CB females)

I also have a Mediterranean house gecko (Hemidactylus turcicus). This one will come with a 12" cube exo terra(if needed).

I'd like to either sell or trade. Looking mainly for Phelsuma, but will also consider female Mantella aurantiaca and Varadero imitators.

Feel free to call/text/email me. 
Adam
404-936-7280


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I'll be there (unless I'm traveling for work). A know a few other members will be as well, though I here it's a lot of ball pythons these days. I'm at least looking forward to the foreign supplier(s).


www.BluePumilio.com

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Blue-Pumilio/462997353755816


----------



## daggekko (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a really funny video about ball pythons. Problem is it almost got me kicked off another forum!


----------



## Kerrek (Jul 11, 2013)

I'll be vending at the show (Panther Chameleons) and hoping to find some frogs to fill up a new exo-terra I put together.


----------



## purplezephead (Aug 26, 2011)

I'll come if anyone is interested in 3 Nikita froglets that are 4-5 months old. Their parents are SNDF. They are 45 a piece, or all 3 for 120.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I'll be there Saturday. 
If anybody is looking for a Cobalt tinc pair or some females I can bring them Sat.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Paul G said:


> I'll be there Saturday.
> If anybody is looking for a Cobalt tinc pair or some females I can bring them Sat.


If anyone sees Paul please tell him to return my calls.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

billschwinn said:


> If anyone sees Paul please tell him to return my calls.


I saw him and he said he needed to call you but phones are tied up there! I could barely dial out.


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

What a great show, too bad I missed everybody..

Adam


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Frog wise, not a total lose, but certainly isn't/wasn't too interesting. A few things surprised me (which is rare) but the show is a lot smaller then it used to be, and certainly should no longer be called a captive bred show.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Justin what did you see that surprised you? I usually come over for a day but like most herp shows it too is dominated by the ball python/leopard gecko crowd. After a ton of driving this week I just could not bring myself to make that drive to see the 3 or 4 booths where I would have found something interesting. So tell us what were the oddities there this year?


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

markpulawski said:


> Justin what did you see that surprised you? I usually come over for a day but like most herp shows it too is dominated by the ball python/leopard gecko crowd. After a ton of driving this week I just could not bring myself to make that drive to see the 3 or 4 booths where I would have found something interesting. So tell us what were the oddities there this year?


I can't say until I buy the rest of them today! Gotta keep that edge, but a few of them are interesting vivarium subjects.

For a CBB show they had Atelopus! Hahahahaha.....price keeps being CUT!


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

.....so???


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Limited Internet and wild parties...post later.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Perfect vivarium inhabitants.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

What are they? Where are they from?


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Hahahahaaa...."wild parties".


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Green Grass Lizard (Takydromus smaragdinus) from Japan! 



tarbo96 said:


> What are they? Where are they from?


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey, I didn't say that I went to them!



SuspensefulSteve said:


> Hahahahaaa...."wild parties".


----------

